# Getting off at Calais, don't know where to go then?



## 107012 (Sep 14, 2007)

Hi,
We have booked the ferry and we are off in our Adria Twin to France(June 8th) OH, myself and our dogs Rowan (Dobermann) Rubin (whippet) We are complete novices and have only travelled UK so far in our van which is 3,000miles  We thought we would just wander and find our way about for the 2 weeks of our France adventure, but I'm thinking you guys might be able to help with a route that I can work from. Hubby is a bit more foolhardy 8)


----------



## 107990 (Oct 30, 2007)

Calais area is horrible. If i was you i would head towards Normandie and Brittany.


----------



## mickyc (Jan 20, 2006)

Wow, were do we start

What do you want? (beach, historical sights, beautiful scenery, quiet country lifestyle, city tours)

France is vast and offers the very best for motorhomers

A good first visit is Normandy, with a visit to the WW2 landing beaches, followed by a tour of the North Brittany coast.

Or a trip to the West coast, starting at La Rochelle and drifting down to Bordeaux.

Or .............


----------



## taildj (Jun 4, 2006)

Masses to choose from, and people will have their personel favorites. Where ever you go on your first visit I am sure you will find it enjoyable. You could do worse than the Loire Valley, peppered with chateaux, and a good wine producing area, but the world is your oyster and the unexpected often provides the greatest enjoyment. France is an excellent choice for your first trip over the water.
Don't exclude spending some time over the border in Belgium. Bruge Ghent, Veurne are all worth a visit


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

> We thought we would just wander and find our way about for the 2 weeks of our France adventure,


Thats by far the best way to do it - and don't try to do too much on your first visit.

Why not turn west out of Calais and hug the coast roads until its time to turn back, then return along the same route visiting the places you've missed on the way out, we've done this before and thoroughly enjoyed it and theres no complicated routes to worry about. There are loads of nice places to visit along the way,,.
Cap Blanc Nez
Cap Gris Nez
Boulogne
Le Touquet
Berck Plage
Le Crotoy
St Vallery sur Somme
Cayeaux s mer
Le Treport
Dieppe (good shopping centre)
St Valery en Caux
Veulettes s mer
Fecamp
Etretat
Then it could be time to start meandering back.

bonne vacance

pete


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

Lbus


Where are you planning on staying?
Freebie... aires... or paying for campsites?

We're tight ar5e's so preferred to stay on aires... we went for 2 weeks (our first tour) and didn't stay on one campsite.
If you are going to do the aires, in my opinion there are less of them around as you get further south, when you check in the aires book etc there are tons in Normandy/Brittany.

We made it (comfortably) to Saint Tropez in 2 weeks.

Let everybody know what you would like to do in your 2 weeks, and I'm sure you'll get some good replies.

hth


wilse


----------



## 107012 (Sep 14, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your suggestions, it has certainly got us talking and OH has pulled out the map! Well he want to go where the green bits are :? and where Ippy and Nigel bought their house :? I give up, the mans mad :roll: 
Brittany and Normandy would certainly make more sense, but OH has visions of having his foot to the floor and heading for the "real" France :roll: 
OH also, fancies the Aires and has even bought the book and the ACSI card too. But I worry about the dogs and my showers  so I would like a campsite or two along the way.
I think I'll get my way....because I'm a LADY!


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

The Dordogne is very good, include definitely 
Sarlat, Baynac, Montinac, Lascaux 2 for the cave paintings, Rocamadour, Goffre de padirac, Roc St Cristophe and more

Geoff


----------



## yellowdog (Sep 16, 2007)

Hi were off on the 15 june so might see you half way round on the way back :lol:


----------



## 100004 (Jul 12, 2006)

Pee Dee has the right idea. Trust me. Anything more than 300mls a day and it's really no fun on your first time and you miss so much. At the very least, stop for at least 3nights in a couple of places and chill and take the dogs for some great walks. You will wont to go back anyway, so don't try to do too much and, as has been said many times, France is a very big country. Enjoy! H


----------



## GetDuffed (Nov 28, 2006)

*Getting off at Calais*

Hi Lbusdriver, spend a bit of money on a few "camping cheques" before you go, they are a good backup, £10.40 each for pitch lecy and facilities for one night, they may come in handy for that campsite if you arrive at an aires and can't get a place or dont fancy it, see where the nearest site is, you can always carry them over if you have a gold card or use them in the uk on your return - they usually last two years - enjoy


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi,
following the useful suggestions so far we would advise a mixture of campsites and aires. You can at least pitch up and spread out on a campsite and there is no need to book in June unless it's a holiday weekend and on the coast. 

As you already have the ACSI Camping-card book for low season discounts you won't need Camping Cheques as you have to buy quite a lot and pay upfront  You can't book these sites in advance but be prepared to pay in cash at each site.

It is worth buying the French Camping Federation Campsite and aires guides once you get over there - available in supermarkets and bookshops.

Also we use the Michelin large scale atlas as it shows so many points of interest and green - picturesque roads  You need to get on the yellow D roads to see the best of rural France and these maps give an indication of the width of these roads. 

Enjoy your travels 

Steve


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

hi
i second pj's choice done it a couple of times just get off the ferrie and chill but don't tell anyone about it or eveyone will want to do it
it's like northumbria we want to keep it for ourselves
happy travels
geordie


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi Vivvy - a long time ago we bought the Dorling Kingsley (?spelling) eye witness book on France. It gives you a taste of each region and some villages and touristy things to visit that you might otherwise miss. It is about £15 from Smiths etc. and provides lots and lots of happy hours researching where you may or may not go. The publishers do individual books on some of the areas, but for a general introduction the "big" book is best. 

Although we have been to France at least twice a year for about 15 years (6weeks at a stretchnow we are retired) I still use the book as a first point of call when trying to decide which bit to do this holiday!

We are coming back on 12th June from Zeebrugge so wave if you see us.

What ever you decide happy travelling and drive safely.

Sue


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We saw a Hymer in Austria which the owners had called Bummelnwagen.

If I'm right about what this means - a vehicle for bumbling around in- then this sums exactly what a motorhome holiday can be about. No schedules, no deadlines , no " we must..." just take each day as it comes !

If you want a good peg to hang your bumbling on then try Susie Kelly's book, _ A Perfect Circle_. paperback, available from Amazon etc.

Review:

Keen to discover some of France's lesser-known attractions, Susie Kelly and her husband Terry embarked with their two dogs on a 10,000 kilometre journey, where they encountered exploding gherkins, killer waves, chilli-flavoured chocolates, sinister submarines, and pitchforks grown in fields. They crossed the historic paths of Charlemagne, Vauban and William the Bastard, and the battlefields of two world wars, and were bewitched by Bayeux's tapestry. Bovine-friendly courses Camarguaises and a transhumance provided entertainment; distressed birds required assistance, and hospitality was offered by characters kind, charming and quirky. The camper van's exhaust falling off into the road on the first day, and one of the dogs persistently trying to eat the vehicle and its contents, did nothing to spoil their magical voyage along the Brittany, Atlantic and Mediterranean coastlines, the mountains of the Pyrenees and Alps, the length of the Rhine, the borders of north-eastern France, and the Channel. This cornucopia of sights, sensations, legends and history is a must-read that will enchant Francophiles and armchair travellers everywhere.

G


----------

